# [Risolto] Spostare /usr su altra partizione

## table

Ciao,

sto provando a spostare la cartella /usr su una nuova partizione del mio disco, visto che lo spazio comincia ad essere stretto.

1) ho copiato con cp -ax i dati da /usr a /media/sda8

2) ho bootato via live cd e ho modificato l'fstab aggiungendo:

```
/dev/sda8              /usr            ext3            defaults        0 0
```

3) ho rinominato la vecchia usr in usr.old

al riavvio mi da un errore che alcuni file system non possono essere montati  :Sad: 

se rimuovo la riga dall'fstab e riporto la usr.old in usr funziona tutto.

Illuminatemi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IlGab

Dopo aver spostato i file e modificato fstab, hao provato a fare il mount di /dev/sda8 per vedere che effetto fa ?

----------

## table

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Dopo aver spostato i file e modificato fstab, hao provato a fare il mount di /dev/sda8 per vedere che effetto fa ?

 

Sì, il mount in qualsiasi directory funziona, ma all'avvio non riesce a montare quel device in /usr.

Però mi viene un dubbio atroce, magari è perché manca la cartella usr  :Question: 

[Edit] Aggiungendo la /usr la  situazione cambia ma da comunque notevoli errori, penso si tratti di un qualche problema di permessi, in particolare non vorrei che sia un problema di runlevel che cercano di montare le partizioni troppo presto, anche se non capisco perché il problema si deve presentare solo ora:

```
stealth ~ # rc-update show

              acpid   | battery          default

           bootmisc |           boot

             checkfs |           boot

          checkroot |           boot

                 clock |           boot

        consolefont |           boot

            cpufreqd | battery        default

                dbus  | battery boot

                hald   | battery boot

          hostname |            boot

           keymaps |            boot

       laptop_mode| battery

              local     | battery      default nonetwork

         localmount |           boot

            modules |            boot

             net.lo    |            boot

           netmount | battery      default

          rmnologin |           boot

               sshd    |           boot

          syslog-ng  | battery      default

            urandom |           boot

        vixie-cron   | battery      default

                xdm   | battery boot

```

----------

## IlGab

Sapere quali errori aiuterebbe nel cercare una soluzione   :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque i runlevel non centrano nulla.

Edit: io proverei ad usare tar per spostare il contenuto di usr anzichè cp.

----------

## table

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Sapere quali errori aiuterebbe nel cercare una soluzione  
> 
> 

 

come faccio a postare gli errori che ottengo al boot?

io volevo postarli ma non ho idea di come fare   :Rolling Eyes: 

in quale file di log si trovano?

----------

## IlGab

Perchè... più o meno non ti ricordi che messaggio ti da   :Shocked:   ?

----------

## koma

domanda scema... hai copiate /usr o il contenuto di /usr in /dev/sda8 ?

Invece di riavviare fai un cambiamento on the fly, cioè cambia l'impostazione in fstab e fai un mount -o remount /usr 

 :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

 *table wrote:*   

> 2) ho bootato via live cd e ho modificato l'fstab aggiungendo:
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda8              /usr            ext3            defaults        0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Non è che ti manca "auto" tra le opzioni di mount per farla montare automaticamente e la modifica in "1 0" alla fine?

Appena fatto il boot, quali sono le partizioni montate?

----------

## table

 *koma wrote:*   

> domanda scema... hai copiate /usr o il contenuto di /usr in /dev/sda8 ?
> 
> Invece di riavviare fai un cambiamento on the fly, cioè cambia l'impostazione in fstab e fai un mount -o remount /usr 
> 
> 

 

l'avevo fatto,

comunque ho risolto, semplicemente spostando la vecchia usr in usr.old non mi ero ricordato di ricreare la cartella usr, e quindi il mount falliva.

Errore da principiante   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

